# Ohio River dam anglers..Check this out



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

We all know that each dam on the Ohio has different regs on how close you can get and whatnot when it comes to fishing, for example at Markland, I can go right to the 150 Ft red line mark all the way across and can fish all around the lock approach and all the outer wall and some of the inner lock wall but at Meldahl, you basically have to stay well beyond the end of the long lock wall several hundred yards away from the decent fishing, anyways I found a new FB group that is challenging this access so it is consistent across all the dams, I know in Tennessee they did this and won, anyways check it out if you get a chance and support the cause to help us get better access. Group is called "Equal Dam Access - Ohio River" do a FB search for it.

Thanks for your support!
Salmonid


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That would be amazing. It would medahl dam so much more fishing friendly


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

It would be great to fish these areas that we are restricted from entering the Freedom to fish act was passed hopefully it can be used


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Be careful. If they go for consistency, they may all end up like Meldahl...


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

No freedom of fish act sets a precedent


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

VBowler said:


> No freedom of fish act sets a precedent


That kinda ticked me off. When they were getting signatures for the petition, it was sold as doing just that for ALL CoE dam areas. By the time it made it through committee and voted on, it had been cut down to just the areas of CoE that previously had access, but, CoE was trying to restrict it.

Is there a way to support this without going to facebook?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

I only fish Markland so I hope this doesn't backfire for me! I love our access, hope it doesn't affect it. Does it matter that Markland is in another state (at least on one side)?


----------



## VBowler (Jul 28, 2008)

Markland is controlled by the louisville district.of coe meldahl greenup and up is huntington district


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm not sure what the regs are at Newburg dam, near Henderson, but they fish right up to the gates.

The shame about Meldahl is that we lost our access due to a couple of mental midgets who tied up inside a gate in a jon boat and got themselves killed many years ago. The knee-jerk reaction was to restict all access. I feel confident that my Deep V 17footer could access pretty much anything right up to the whitewater and I am smart enough to know when they are dischaging water from inside the lock itself. 

We lost acccess to the lock approach when a couple of guys failed to heed signals from approaching barges. Therefore, another knee jerk reaction to restrict fishing inside the lock approach.

For thirty years I tied up to Beckjord Power plant with no issues - until 9/11 when I was no longer a friendly fisherman but a threatening terrorist. Sucks!


----------

